# Trixie the Mini-lop



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 14, 2006)

After a week of living with us, Trixie is doing great! We love her to death and are so happy she came into our lives....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 14, 2006)

Hunkerin' down for a good pet....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 14, 2006)

pet me!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 14, 2006)

Her first day with us...


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 14, 2006)

bunny's little tail


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 14, 2006)

me and my carrot!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 14, 2006)

sittin' pretty...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 15, 2006)

Trixie is adorable, note to self, add Trixie to Bunny Napping List. LOL

More pictures please

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 17, 2006)

trixie is adorable!! mini lops are so cute!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 18, 2006)

I should have called her McGuyver...she managesto get past all our bunny-proofing! Yesterday she climbed over amountain of pillows and boxes to get behind the computer desk....thankgoodness I got my Critter Cord last night! She's a breaking andentering master! lololol


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

Here are some more pics. Today she kept runningup to me for pets and was climbing all over my back and trying to eatmy hair! lolol....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm...hay...


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

Go find your OWN cardboard box, sista!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

what did I just say! OUT with you!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

Trixie showin' a little leg....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

Ready for my close up!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

April bunny centerfold


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

"And in today's news...humans have finally realized that it's ALWAYS rabbit season. Cause rabbits RULE!"


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

Winding up for the binky....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

"I wish I was little bit taller,
I wish I was a baller...
I wish I had a carrot who looked good
I would gnaw her
I wish I was a rabbit in a hat with a bat...a wooden bat...so I could chew on it."


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 20, 2006)

"What? No Mountain Dew?"


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 21, 2006)

hahahaha I love your rap Trixie!

And that's a lotta leg!!







Great pics, keep em comin!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 9, 2006)

Here are some recent pics of Trix from last night....5-8-06. She is now about 3 months old...

Here she is trying to eat the camerawrist cord...lol...


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 9, 2006)

chew-happy bunny


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 9, 2006)

mmmm....nylon.....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 9, 2006)

gimmegimmegimmegimme


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 9, 2006)

pet me


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 9, 2006)

pet me NOW, SLAVE!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 9, 2006)

FINE..if you aren't gonna pet me then I am gonna sit over here and sulk...


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 9, 2006)

worked like a CHARM!


----------



## Bassetluv (May 9, 2006)

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


>


What a sweetheart she is! When I first looked at this picture I thought she looked just like a little stuffed toy! LOL 

She is just too cute...and so tiny! Amazing how much love comes from something so small....:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 9, 2006)

Trixie is just gorgeous. I see she knows exactly how to get you to meet her demands 

Jan


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 12, 2006)

Friday, May 12th:

So, since this is a bunny blog, I figured I might as well start updating it! 


As of now, little Trixie is about 3 months old. We brought her home onApril 5th, 2005 and according to the person we got her from, she was 6weeks old at the time.
Took her to the vet a week later, and the vet said she seemed more like 8 weeks old.
The date was 4/15/06, so I am guesstimating her birth date was 8 weeksprior to that....being 02/18/06. So since my little Trixiewas born so close to Valentine's Day, we have decided to celebrate herbirthday on Valentine's Day so it's easier to remember. She weighed 2lbs and got a clean bill of health. 

On her first visit to the vet, Dr Jennifer Saver of Carrots and Catnipsin New Hyde Park confirmed Trix is a female and of an "independent"nature. Originally, I was worried this meant she could care less aboutme, and more about her own litle world. BOY was I wrong!

Trixie is growing to become an independent, yet EXTREMELY inquisitvebunny. Yesterday, as I was sitting on the floor putting hay in her hayrack, she was literally climbing up my back...over my feet, on my lap,eating my hair, nudging my hands, tugging my pant legs, gnawing mysneakers....it was HYSTERICAL! 
She now comes running up to me whenever I enter her room, and doesbinkies almost on command. As soon as I say "Gonna get ya!" and scratchthe floor in front of her, she TAKES OFF all over in binky mode. 
She is always in the middle of everything that goes on, and has become more and mroe affectionate every day.
My friends and family, especially my husband (who has never had abunny) are amazed at how smart and friendly she is. So many people havethe wrong idea about bunnies and expect a hamster with longears....imagine their shock when that little hamster with long earscomes running up to you when you call her name! 

Tuesday night wefinished building her a new NIC condo that is42"w x 42"h x 28" deep. Today was her first day exploring the 3rd floorof her condo. We changed theshelving from linoleum (slippery)tiles to peg board (rough side up) at the recommendation of Laura fromthese boards. WHAT A GREAT IDEA! Lots of traction, lightweight, andvery inexpensive.
Definitely a home she can grow into and not out of.....

Tonight I will introduce Trix to Romaine lettuce (less than 1 oz pieces) and see how that goes....

Until tomorrow....
~Denise


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 12, 2006)

Her new "Bunny Mansion"


----------



## LuvaBun (May 12, 2006)

Nice to hear that Trixie's true personality isshowing. Isn't it great how peoples attitudes to rabbits changes whenthey get to know them? 

Jan


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 13, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Nice to hear that Trixie's true personality is showing.Isn't it great how peoples attitudes to rabbits changes when they getto know them?
> 
> Jan




It's so gratifying when people's eyes truly OPEN and they begin tounderstand that bunnies are not disposable pets.....the more people areeductaed, the better for the bunnies....

Here are some more pics of Trix's cage....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 13, 2006)




----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 13, 2006)




----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Spring (May 13, 2006)

Trixie is adorable! 

I was looking at her cage, I've been wanting to make three very largepens in the rabbit room for cages and i'm stilling lookinf for buildingmaterial. What did you use for the shelves and the floor? Thanks!


----------



## Blyre (May 13, 2006)

What a lovely bunny with such a greatpersonality. I especially love the cage. Any chance I can get the plansfor it from you? 

Blyre


----------



## naturestee (May 14, 2006)

What a cute little butt!

It looks like she really likes the pegboard. I'll have to remember that!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 15, 2006)

*Blyre wrote:*


> What a lovely bunny with such a great personality. Iespecially love the cage. Any chance I can get the plans for it fromyou?
> 
> Blyre



Here are the plans for the cage: 

45 - 14" x14" grids (Bed Bath and Beyond: $14.95 each)
1 large sheet (4 ft x 8 ft) of 1/2" thick plywood (Home Depot cut it tosize for free) for base and shelves. 1st piece (base)cut to 28w x42L; 2[suP]nd[/suP] piece (first shelf) cut to 28w x 28L;3[suP]rd[/suP] piece, for top level should be 28w x 42L
1 large sheet (4 ft x8 ft) of peg board for shelves (to lay above plywood-also cut for free at Home Depot)
Approx. 8-3/4" x 1 3/8"long wood sticksfor supporting the roof and shelves and to go around sides of base (notexactly sure how many were used, we cut them down to size. This sizealso fits in the grid holes. You can use a diff size, just measure thegrid holes to see what size you will need)
Zip ties
4 small casters (wheels) for base
Approx 20 -12" x 12" peel-n-stick linoleum tiles for baseonly (you don't have to use limoleum tiles, but it makes it easier toclean up any spilled water or urine if the bunny misses her litter box)
small screws (I forgot how long)
Drill
Saw

The cage is 3 grids wide x 2 grids deep x 3 grids high. So 42"w x 28"deep x 42" high

*Cage walls and shelves:*
[/b]First we zip-tied all the grids together, starting with the frontand back of cage, then sides. We then attached the sides to the backpart of the cage (don't attach the front until the end or else you willhave problems attaching the shelves)
After zip-tying the back and sides, you can now make the shelves.
Bottom shelf is 3 grids wide and 2 grids deep, making an L-shape, andis zip-tied on all corners to the back right of the cage where the 2ndrow of grids attach to the bottom row of grids(see photo)
Top shelf is almost the entire width and depth of the cage, but withone grid opening above the first level so the bunny can hop up anddown....
If you see the photos, it makes more sense.
You then pre-drill holes in the plywood to zip-tie them to the shelves and sides of the cage. 
Measurements for the shelves are above. 
You will need to saw a little bit to make the L-shape for the shelving and the top level.
(See photo)
****PLEASE NOTE*:[/b] You DONT have to use plywood for theshelves. I used plywood covered with linoleum tiles before[/b] Ilearned about PEG BOARD. The linoleum is best for the base for easyspill cleanup, but my bunny likes the peg board better for the shelvessince it is a lot less slippery. She wouldnt even go on theshelves until I placed the peg board over the linoleum-covered shelves.
The peg board also comes in 4ft x 8ft sheets at Home Depot. It costabout $10 for a sheet. The peg board is inexpensive, has holes alreadyin it so you can just zip-tie them to the grids, and if you place itrough side up on the shelves, it provides traction for the bunnys feetand is not slippery at all! The cool thing is, the peg board is alsomade from compressed wood chips and is a lot safer to chew thanlinoleum tiles. (She cant really chew the base, so its ok to uselinoleum there)
I simply placed the peg board over the plywood shelves (rough side up)and zip tied them through the holes already drilled in the plywood. Ikept the plywood b/c I found it provides a little extra support for theshelves, but you really dont need it.
Place (1) 3/4"x 1 3/8" stick (cut to 28 inches in length) through the grid holes under the first shelf for support.


*For the BASE:*[/b]
The plywood was cut into 3 pieces: 1st piece for the base is 28"w x 42"h. The other 2 pieces are for the shelves.
Line the base with peel-n-stick linoleum tiles. I used a rolling pin to get the air bubbles out so they stick better.
You will then need 3 long sticks for the base edge, which keeps thecage from sliding off the base at the bottom. You need (2) 28 longsticks (3/4" x 1 3/8"long wood sticks ) for the sides of thebase and (1) 42 long stick for the back. 
Leave the front clear so the door of the cage can swing open. 
Pre-drill holes into the plywood and the sticks so they dont crack when you screw them in. 
You then screw the sticks to the back and sides of the base, making an edge.
Screw the wheels onto the bottom of the base. 
Make sure they are a little more in the middle of the base in case theplywood is a little bent, this way the wheels will be more likely totouch the floor and the cage wont wobble as much if the plywood isslightly uneven.
We also screwed another 42 long 3/4" x 1 3/8"wood stickunderneath the base of the cage just under where the front of your cagewill be for support. Since this is where your door will need to be ableto swing open, you cant have a lip on top, has to be underneath.
Also, screw holes in the base around the inner perimeter of the lipso that you can zip-tie the bottom of the cage to the base. You canmake 4 drill holes in the front of the base only if you want, since thebacks and sides will already have an edge. The front of the cage cant,because you need the door to open, so you can zip-tie the front grids(not the 2 for the door) to the base to keep the front bottom edge ofthe cage from buckling in or out.

Now, you are ready to attach the top of the cage and the FRONT of the cage.


*For the FRONT:*
Zip-tie 3 rows of grids, 3 grids across. Fasten them to the sides of the cage.
Leave the vertical middle 2 grids untied on the left sides, bottom andtop (keeping the 2 grids tied together in the middle and right sideonly-see photo). This will be your door.
Use 2 binder clips to hold the door shut.






*For the TOP:*
I zip tied 6 grids together (2 rows of 3 grids)
Then I zip-tied the BACK ONLY of the top to the back of the cage, DONOT TIE TO THE SIDES. You want the top to hinge open, so dont fastenthe sides or front.
Now you need 1 of your 42 long sticks. I drilled a hole on each endand stuck it through the grid holes going across the top MIDDLE of thecage. I zip-tied the stick to the sides of the cage to keep it fromslipping out. This provides support for the top grids andkeeps them from sagging down.
THEN, I got another 42 long stick, drilled 4 holes through it, 1 oneach end and 2 in the middle, and I zip tied it to the front edge ofthetop grids of the CAGE FRONT. This also provides moresupport and allows the top edge of the roof to lay on the top of thecage and not sink into the cage. (See photo)






I hold the top lid down with binder clips to keep the bunny from getting the top open.

Thats it! 

Hope this made sense.

~Denise


----------



## Blyre (May 15, 2006)

Too cool, thanks! Munchkin is going to love this and I think I'm going to love the cost savings...hehe. 

Blyre


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 16, 2006)

*Blyre wrote: *


> Toocool, thanks! Munchkin is going to love this and I think I'm going tolove the cost savings...hehe.
> 
> Blyre




The whole thing cost about $100!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 23, 2006)

Tuesday, 5/23/06:

Well, yesterday Trix gave us quite a scare! She was running around inher room one minute, then limping the next. We thought her left rearleg was broken, as she was hopping on 3 legs and not using her back legat all. 
In a panic, we rushed her to the vet, which stayed open just for us. This vet is an hour away, and specializes in rabbits....
Turns out our baby somehow knocked her knee cap out of place (probablyjumping off the bed) and the trauma caused the ligament that holds theknee in place to stretch. So now she has a loose ligament and her kneecap is moving around freely. 
Luckily, she is a growing baby and her recovery time is only about 2 weeks, if all goes well. 
The vet took some X-rays and gave us some pain meds to give her for thenext 5 days. She is also confined to her small starter cage for thenext 2 weeks until her ligament tightens back up.
Even though she is confined to her cage, she seems to be happy, andeven tried to binky in her cage this morning. She must like theattention,too...as my hubby and I keep taking turns "visiting" our sickpatient every 10 mins. LOL!
She also likes the fact that she now gets her pain meds (liquid form)mixed with some mashed banana....and I use the word "like" lightly. Ihave NEVER seen an animal gobble up a treat like she does! WOW....ifshe only knew that her meds were in there. 

So, for now, little Trixie is out of commission. In the meantime, weare going to try and build some steps or a platform for her to jump onand off of the bed in what WAS our guest bedroom, but is now the BunnyPalace. lol.....


----------



## LuvaBun (May 23, 2006)

Poor little girl! At least she is good at takingher meds, and is getting plenty of love and care from Mom and Dad. Giveher kisses from me.

Jan


----------



## bunnee mom (May 23, 2006)

Trixie.... :inlove:

What an adorable bunny! I love the mansion you built hertoo. I printed out your instructions for futureuse. Right now our spoiled little bunny has the run of almostthe entire house, so a cage isn't necessary....but maybe for the nextbunny.

This is my favorite pic of Trixie!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 24, 2006)

*bunnee mom wrote: *


> Trixie.... :inlove:
> 
> What an adorable bunny! I love the mansion you built hertoo. I printed out your instructions for futureuse. Right now our spoiled little bunny has the run of almostthe entire house, so a cage isn't necessary....but maybe for the nextbunny.
> 
> This is my favorite pic of Trixie!




Thank you! For some reason, all I can see is a red "x" instead of a picso I dont know which pic u r referring too. I think my puter at work iswacky....


----------



## Flopsy (May 24, 2006)

Its a picture of Trix on the top level of herhome with her legs hanging off. I think its funny that Fluffyand Trixie have the same toys. I like the grass matttoo. Does she like do dig on it alot?

-Ashley  &amp; Flopsy:bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy:dutch


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 24, 2006)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> Itsa picture of Trix on the top level of her home with her legs hangingoff. I think its funny that Fluffy and Trixie have the sametoys. I like the grass matt too. Does she like dodig on it alot?
> 
> -Ashley  &amp; Flopsy:bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy:dutch




Ooooohhh...THAT pic! LOLOL...my hubby snapped that one. It cracks meup. Looks like she's sunbathing on the penthouse level! lol.

She really likes the grass mat, and sits on it and chews/digsonit a lot. Unfortunately, she peed on it last night. COuldbe that it was too close to her litter box. She's in a smaller cage b/cshe hurt her leg....she'll be alright, but the mat didn't quite makeit. lolol....


----------



## daisy052104 (May 30, 2006)

How's Trixie doing? Haven't seen an update on her knee unless you posted it somewhere else. Hope all is going well for her.


----------



## Flopsy (May 30, 2006)

Yes. I bet you feel sorry forher. I know I did when I moved Flopsy into a smallercage. He wanted to play so0o bad. Hoping for aspeedy recovery!

-Ashley :bestwishes &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :zzzzz


----------



## thricekitty (Jun 7, 2006)

How did it only cost around $100 if you buy 45grids at $14.95 a piece? I am wanting to make Burton thiscage, but I don't see how it adds up to only around $100.Maybe there is a number added somewhere it should be?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

i think she got them for 14.95 a box...we got about 25 grids for $14..and peapoo and peteys cage was only around $100


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 12, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> i think she got them for 14.95 a box...we got about 25 grids for $14..and peapoo and peteys cage was only around $100


 

That's correct! It's $14.95 for a box of grids. Not PER GRID. Holy cow that would be $$$$$!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 20, 2006)

My little Trixie was hot to trot yesterday! Binkies all over the place...attacking her binky blankie...gettin' into EVERYTHING...how can ya NOT love her? LOL.


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 20, 2006)

munchin on some hay....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 20, 2006)

the eating machine....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 20, 2006)

munch,munch....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 20, 2006)

doing the ol' head turn pose for her paparazzi....


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 20, 2006)

Attacking her blankie:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 20, 2006)

contemplating her next mission...covert operation: "Bed Jump"


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderful action shots! She is such a happy girl 

Jan


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 23, 2006)

Trix just chillin' in her cage....


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 23, 2006)

LOL. Love the way she's resting her leg on the litter tray. I suppose a girl's gotta get comfortable!

Jan


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 23, 2006)

I started reading your blog from teh begining. Oh My I love her. DH took a look at your instructions and he will (at some point) make our buns the mansion. (He's kinda got a long honey do list right now though. Anyway. Thanks the mansion is awesome.



I bet you were terrified when you saw her limping. I would have gotten a big lump in my throat.

Christine


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 24, 2006)

*Mrpumpkinbunny wrote: *


> I started reading your blog from teh begining. Oh My I love her. DH took a look at your instructions and he will (at some point) make our buns the mansion. (He's kinda got a long honey do list right now though. Anyway. Thanks the mansion is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks and good luck building the cage! It sounds so much more complicated than it really is. It's really so much more cost-effective AND practical to make your own cage. The pet store cages are RIP OFFS! Trixie's "small" started cage was the largest in the pet store and was over $100! :shock:I made her 3 level condo for around that much.


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 24, 2006)

Update on Trixie's knee:

Itook Trixie back to the vet for a follow-up visit about a week and a half ago. The vet said her knee has healed, but is a little thicker than her other knee. It doesn't seem to be hindering her in any way at this time. When it's time for her to be spayed, the vet said she will take another x-ray of her knee to be 100% sure all is well. She said that when she gets older, her knee may cause some slight pain, but then she can be started on glucosamine condroitin at that time. So no major worries. It could have been a lot worse. Her spay is tentatively scheduled for the first week in September....

Latest news: Trixie's binky blankie has been "retired." Since we have hardwood floors in the guest bedroom..ahem...bunny bedroom, the blanket we put down for her to binky on just slides all over the place. Hubby and I were in Bed,Bath and Beyond and we saw large area rugs on sale for $30! So we bought a 5ft x 7ft rugwith virtually no depth to it. Hubby said it's called "berber" carpet. Trix LOVES it and is currently doing bunny 500's on it as I type this!


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 25, 2006)

Good to hear about the knee. 

My buns love to get on the carpeted areas of the house too. Way better traction.

Chrisitne


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, I have been pretty bad about updating Trixie's blog, so here goes the latest updates:

Trixie is eating like a FIEND! I have to refill her hay rack twice a day! She loves when I take out her hay bag cause she likes to burrow her head into it and pull out her favorite pieces of it! As soon as I sit on the floor and take out the hay bag, I have a rabbit in my lap!

Trixie has also become the resident SLOB of the household! She went from being more anal than my husband to being a typical litter-flinging, hair pulling, toy re-arranging teenage bunny! SO...I bought her a new litter box. It's GREAT! The back slopes up higher than the front and she can fit completely in it. Now I put extra hay in the front ond of her litter box as well as in the hay rack that hangs right over it....PROBLEM SOLVED! 

I have been giving Trix about 1/2 oz to 1 oz of veggies every day, just to get her used to it and to see what her likes and dislikes are. So far, she likes: Romaine, red leaf lettuce, carrot tops, loves Kale, took a couple nibbles of carrot...and ADORES bananas.
She doesn't like: grapes, watermelon, blueberries, or Bok Choy. Actually, the Bok Choy made her produce excess cecals, so I stopped after the first try. 

I think I have to start expanding her diet, so I will have to see what I can come up with in the near future.

NEXT MONTH: SPAYING TIME. my poor little smooshie face! :shock:


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 2, 2006)

:shock:Wow, I can't believe how big Trixie has gotten from your initial pictures. She's grown so fast - how old is she now? 

She is a sweetie. Her cage is fantastic!

___________
Nadia


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Aug 10, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> :shock:Wow, I can't believe how big Trixie has gotten from your initial pictures. She's grown so fast - how old is she now?
> 
> She is a sweetie. Her cage is fantastic!
> 
> ...


 

Hi Nadia, and thanks! She is a sweetie! The absolute biggest MUSH in the world, except for when she's being a BRAT. LOL! 
She is now about 6 months old! Can you believe it? Time sure does fly! She's got such a big, beautiful dewlap now- tres elegante, no? 
Pretty soon it will be time for her spay...in the meantime, she contines to literally chew the walls and run circles around me....


----------



## JimD (Nov 22, 2006)

I LOVE this pic...







I was going to ask if you have a HEPA filter...and I see you do. It's right there behind the happy bunnie .

jim


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello folks! Thought I would update Trixie'sblog with some more pics. I have been slacking off posting them, but Ijust uploaded a bunch on to Shutterfly.com. 

Enjoy!
~Denise

DBF(aka Dead Bunny Flop)





Just relaxin' (what she does best):















Look how little she used to be! (awwwww)





Trixie's best impression from the Wizard of Oz in her role as The Wicked Witch of The East:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2006)

Trixie's best impression from the Wizard of Oz in her role as The Wicked Witch of The East:





LOL, very funny. Trixie is such a happy, chilled out bun 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 15, 2006)

Cute cute cute...I hadn't looked at Trixie's Bunny Blog in too long...I'm dyin'!!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 11, 2007)

Bangbang thinks Trixie is awesome and would love to see more photos!


----------

